# what is the biggest freshwater shrimp?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

As far as shrimp I've personally kept, Amanos.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Atya Gambonensis also Known as African Vampire Shrimp/African Fan Shrimp. As filter feeders and slow ones at that they like Cover and will pick a spot with good water flow and stay they are special needs shrimp lol but they are cool


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

There are some freshwater macrobrachia that are huge. A species similar to M. carcinus (can't find the species at the moment, they claim that it is also M. carcinus, but that's a US species, I believe) can grow to 2 feet in the Amazon. Encyclopedia of Life for the win. These wouldn't play well with others if you were able to get one for your tank somehow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Burp... Not that one anymore.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Prawn are big :^)

-Gordon


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> There are some freshwater macrobrachia that are huge. A species similar to M. carcinus (can't find the species at the moment, they claim that it is also M. carcinus, but that's a US species, I believe) can grow to 2 feet in the Amazon. Encyclopedia of Life for the win. These wouldn't play well with others if you were able to get one for your tank somehow.


Here's a vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UPyFHJkUII&

You can find these guys in the southern states (Texas and Florida) supposedly.
http://www.fao.org/docrep/field/009/ag161e/AG161E02.htm
http://www.jstor.org/pss/20101767


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that the biggest in the hobby as far as mass would be the Atya Gabonensis. Macros get really big, but most of the ones that people commonly keep are on the smaller side due to the space requirements. I have seen video of huge Asian prawn varieties but I cannot currently find them. Some of those are 12" plus, and they are pretty stout looking arthropods.


----------

